# South of France via Reims & Millau Viaduct - R32 & R35



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Our recent trip to the GTi Tuning Show, Cap d'Agde, South of France via Reims Circuit and the Millau Viaduct - R32 & R35 GTR's went, R32 had a night off after cutting out at 100mph! Off it went on a lorry and after a night in a rubbish hotel, the local garage bypassed the immobiliser and we were on our way again! Millau viaduct was amazing. New personal high speed record acheived over the weekend too!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

*more pics!*









ud%202009/DSC_0037.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

*even more pics!*


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

*nearly there!*


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

*last few!*


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

hey fella,

you went then, as i said before i wasn't able to as i was going to majorca. maybe you saw my friends who went though? Blue rx7 and pinky purple 200sx?


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

scrap that!!!! i just noticed you have pics of there cars up there^^^ lol


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

i was speaking to the guy with the pinky 200sx in the bar, he had to have a manifold welded up or something as he broke down on the way! great location and weather for a car show though!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

that would be stuart mate, one of several break down's he had!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

looks like you guys had a great time! I love that bridge, I assume there are no police on it?
nice variety of cars in the show as well. I especially like the orange skirt


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

that bridge is amazing!! and i think france has more hidious cars than the states, wow :nervous:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Great pics and my dream journey!

Did the GTR go down well in France?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pics, amazing bridge


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

cogtr said:


> that bridge is amazing!! and i think france has more hidious cars than the states, wow :nervous:


Yup...France and Belgium really create a lot of 'lookers'. As much fluorescent candy paint, fibreglass, TVs, speakers and not to mention chrome wheels normally used on SUV's as they can stick on their ars. 

I'm not a fan.


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice Pics!!!! need more & more

Thanks man.


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

turbobungle said:


>


Hoooo the tunnel FOURVIERE of Lyon ...

I live 2km away and I spend every morning to go to work !!! 

the world is small ...


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

HS ON:

A little culture 
The tunnel passes under the cathedral, "our lady of Fourviere"


HS OFF


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE U HAD FUN


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

didnt realize these were on here! great trip......apart from the car cutting out at over 100mph at night! oh and finding the car the next day in what can only be described as a scraped yard!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

you mean this one!!

































oh, and here's one of you getting a nosh!!










































and a little high speed action!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i was in france last weekend staying at a friends house, christ those guy's have no idea what "give way" means


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

And who is faster


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow that must have been such an amazing trip.... very jealous! Great piccies - more of the 32 though please!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

git-r said:


> Wow that must have been such an amazing trip.... very jealous! Great piccies - more of the 32 though please!


Here ya go! This is is at BHP Show Lydden Hill yesterday (with me following in my new (old) Silvia!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

I wanna go!  Nice pics


----------

